# Eheim 2213 leaking - newby mistake



## RickRS (Dec 20, 2010)

Lost maybe 4-5 gallons from a 40g because a leaking Eheim Classic 2213. Didn't notice for a while because of carpet. 

Found the problem as the 90 degree bend inlet tube leaking. Just had to screw it back in and fixed!

The newby mistake? This was my first cansister and I didn't realize that the inlet tube wasn't a swivel fitting. I don't think the tube was tight tight when I took it out of the box, so thought nothing of it turning around and it didn't leak at first. After the first cleaning, the inlet got unscrewed another turn or two and the leak started. Rookie mistake. 

I didn't take the inlet tube out, just tighten it until I got some resistance and a recheck show the leak was gone. Any idea as to how tight the inlet should be?


----------



## mayor79 (Apr 5, 2008)

I have the same filter but on a 30 gallon. I just have all my fittings hand tight and it's worked fine for well over a year.

Have fun cleaning that sucker, they're tough to reprime. I took mine apart last nite to clean it out and it took 45 minutes before it would prime and start flowing again. Otherwise its a great filter.

-Mike


----------



## Astex (Jun 10, 2009)

The double tap disconnect valves (either branded or something you DIY) are almost a necessity with the classic eheims.

That said, I do love the filters themselves.


----------



## RickRS (Dec 20, 2010)

mayor79 said:


> I have the same filter but on a 30 gallon. I just have all my fittings hand tight and it's worked fine for well over a year.
> 
> Have fun cleaning that sucker, they're tough to reprime. I took mine apart last nite to clean it out and it took 45 minutes before it would prime and start flowing again. Otherwise its a great filter.
> 
> -Mike


The Classics now come with double tap connectors to add in-line with the hoses. Repriming is a snap with those things in place. Rather expensive to buy the connectors by themselves, to the point that with the supplied media and double taps, I can't see why people are paying some of the ebay prices for older Eheim Classics that don't have the double taps and media. :noidea:


----------



## mayor79 (Apr 5, 2008)

I dont know, mine came with the double tap connectors and it still takes a lot of tinkering to get it to start flowing again. Maybe there's something wrong with mine.

-Mike


----------



## RickRS (Dec 20, 2010)

mayor79 said:


> I dont know, mine came with the double tap connectors and it still takes a lot of tinkering to get it to start flowing again. Maybe there's something wrong with mine.


??? 45 minutes? Is air leaking into the filter or hoses somehow?

I've done one complete clean-out, and tinkered with the filter a couple time in-between. Re-primed maybe three times. The hose stay full of water when I disconnect for cleaning or messing around. With the canister under the tank stand and the canister empty of water, I just reconnect the hoses, open both taps and the water standing in the inlet hose starts filling the canister. Air burps out the spraybar as the canister fills. In a minute or two, with the canister full of water, I plug in the pump and it starts up. Typically it's a little noisy for the first 5 minutes until all air is out, then it very quiet. Flow is good, even during the first 5 minutes.


----------



## JimmyBlues (Jan 16, 2012)

RickRS said:


> Lost maybe 4-5 gallons from a 40g because a leaking Eheim Classic 2213. Didn't notice for a while because of carpet.
> 
> Found the problem as the 90 degree bend inlet tube leaking. Just had to screw it back in and fixed!
> 
> ...


I had the same problem when I purchased my 2213 a few weeks ago. I emptied the canister out and tightened the fitting by hand, which took care of the leak. As for priming the 2213, I haven't found it difficult to do. Just re-attach the double tap valves completely. Then open them up fully and let the 2213 fill with water. Within a matter of minutes you should see the spray bar fill with water. Once this occurs close the upper tap about half way and turn the 2213 on. Over the next few minutes all of the air will bleed out of the tubing and the 2213 will flow plenty of water.

The tap valves make the Eheim Classics much easier to use then in the old days when you had to bend the tubes to block the water flow until you reached the sink. The valve taps bring the Classic line into the modern day by making them competitive with more modern filters like Fluval; even though the Eheim still has the edge in overall construction. Both companies make excellent filters IMO.


----------



## EheimSucks (Feb 26, 2013)

I bought the Pro 3 2075 brand new in Sept 2012 that came with a 3 year warranty. The filter leaked after 2 years destroying my $350 wooden stand. Water leaked out near the power cord. After searching the net I found out that this was a common issue among Pro 3 filters made before Aug 2010. There have also been countless reports of Eheim's Customer Support department ignoring customer emails when contacted for warranty claims. 

I emailed them and immediately the next day I received a reply asking for the Serial number, the shipping address and the retail store from which I bought the filter. I replied with the information and that was the last I heard from them. I have sent them 4 more emails since then and they completely ignored them. It has been one month and I have been another victim of their scam.

Apparently Eheim is engaging in fraudulent acitivities, marketing their filters as "Premium" products that come with a 3 year warranty. However, they will try their best NOT to honor the warranty. Maybe I need to call them everyday and write nasty letters to get them to acknowledge my issue. I know some of their victims have received a replacement head unit this way after sending threatening emails and making repeated phone calls. However, it shouldn't have to be this difficult.

I have another Pro 2 filter that also leaked after 6 years of operation. From what I have heard, the company was bought and the quality of customer service has become horrible since then. It is now reaching the point of fraud. 

I will never buy another Eheim product again. Beware!!!


----------

